# Ideas about hauling Kayaks in bed of truck?



## JW2 (Jul 1, 2013)

Anyone here have some cheap DIY in the bed kayak racks that will also allow me to utilize my bed for hauling luggage and such? I don't really wanna shell out the cash for a ladder rack. Pics would be helpful!

Thanks,

JW2


----------



## Davis31052 (Jul 1, 2013)

I suggest a google search for "DIY Kayak rack for truck".  The possibilities are endless. Everything you can imagine from PVC to wood to metal.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 2, 2013)

Before my truck died, I used a bed extender bar setup that fits in your receiver. Got it at harbor freight.  Use it with a 2x4 on the front of the bed to support the front of the yak and your set. The extender bars have bars to strap to as well.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jul 3, 2013)

I did this less than $350. My truck bed began to warp the bottom of mine.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=746752


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jul 5, 2013)

JW2 said:


> Anyone here have some cheap DIY in the bed kayak racks that will also allow me to utilize my bed for hauling luggage and such? I don't really wanna shell out the cash for a ladder rack. Pics would be helpful!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JW2



I found this after a quick search on the web. I like it so much, I think I am going to build one to haul my canoe in my truck, that way it leaves the bed for other gear. 

http://www.sckayakfishing.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=1033&start=0


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Jul 11, 2013)

i to have been wanting to change how i haul my kayak. right now i do it with a trailer, but a few places i fish have limited parking. and i didnt want to spend a fortune on a truck rack. did a sech for home made truck rack and after looking at a bunch of them. i have decided on this one, it can be made to fit any truck bed and best of all it can be removed and is cheap to make.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHO1N31dsNY&feature=player_detailpage&list=LLaLEnpjq69HQgHVy6GzH3xA


----------



## bnz (Jul 11, 2013)

If you are going to be using pvc and want it extra strong, go to home depot and buy the grey 2" schedule 80 and then also some 1.5" schedule 40.  The 1.5" schedule 40 will fit perfectly inside the 2" schedule 80, giving you the strongest possible pvc rack.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 11, 2013)

gabreamfanatic said:


> i to have been wanting to change how i haul my kayak. right now i do it with a trailer, but a few places i fish have limited parking. and i didnt want to spend a fortune on a truck rack. did a sech for home made truck rack and after looking at a bunch of them. i have decided on this one, it can be made to fit any truck bed and best of all it can be removed and is cheap to make.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHO1N31dsNY&feature=player_detailpage&list=LLaLEnpjq69HQgHVy6GzH3xA



That's a cool idea on the youtube video but that music was freaking me out!!!He must be a funeral director?


----------



## JW2 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I ended up finding a cheap ladder rack for $89 online. Now I just need to figure out how to rig it to my bed since I have a sliding bed cover! lol


----------



## DSGB (Jul 24, 2013)

I bought one of these from Academy for my canoe (see avatar), along with a couple foam blocks for the roof. I can easily load and unload it by myself.







http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_246501_-1__?N=806023253


----------

